# Kevin Levrone vs Dexter Jackson



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2016)

by Geoff Roberts The official announcement of Kevin Levrone?s comeback is currently far and away the biggest story in bodybuilding. In fact, this shocking announcement is one of the biggest stories in the entire history of the sport, largely due to the fact that Kevin is a legendary bodybuilder with a massive fan base, who

*Read More...*


----------

